# Würgetang / Wildstahlblume



## XTimur (23. Juli 2008)

Wo kann ich gut Würgetang und Wildstahlblume farmen, habe in Buffed geschaut, da werden nur Mobs angezeigt, und bei Mobmap auch nur Mobs, nirgendwo wird angezeigt, in welchen Gebieten ich das farmen kann.


----------



## Fangels (24. Juli 2008)

Würgetank am besten an den küsten einfallen tut mir hier dunkelküste, theramore, Ratschet... ! Wildstahlblume Schlingendorntal, Desolace, 1000 Nadeln und Un´Goro  am besten dort zu finden!

Aber kleiner tipp gib am besten die kräuter hier in der datenbank ein und du siehst wo du sie so finden kannst!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (24. Juli 2008)

Würgetang gibt es an vielen Küsten. Gut bei uns ist Dunkelküste, Desolace und Theramore.
Wildstahlblumen sind schon seltener, habe sie meistens im Schlingendorntal gesammelt. 

Schau auch mal hier: www.schneehasen.org
Da findest Du Karten mit den theoretischen Orten der Kräuter.


----------



## Kammarheit (24. Juli 2008)

Würgtank gibt es unmengen an der küste vom sumpfland ein mal die küste entlang und du hast 40+

da sammle ich immer wenn ich diese brauche.


----------

